
Ask HN: P2P payments are the future? - nikhilsaraf9
Why are so many people making P2P payments apps&#x2F;businesses nowadays?<p>PayPal for B2C convenience (1998)
Lending Club (2006)
Braintree for Payment APIs (2007)
Venmo for direct P2P payments (2009)
Stripe for Payment APIs (2011)
Host of P2P Payment apps (2011 - Present)<p>Please share your thoughts in the comments section.<p>Disclosure: I made a P2P payment app for iOS and Android too, it&#x27;s called AgreeOn: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;agreeon.app.link&#x2F;p2p-future
======
nikhilsaraf9
Disclosure: I made a P2P payment app for iOS and Android too, it's called
AgreeOn:
[https://agreeon.app.link/p2p-future](https://agreeon.app.link/p2p-future)

